# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  trident's going to get a 100 mm macro!!!

## trident

Vincent,
Just reserved one at CS. Collect next week.  :Wink:

----------


## Goondoo

> Vincent,
> Just reserved one at CS. Collect next week.


sweee la! (awesome)
Meaning Benetay need to find new excuse liao (now)....

----------


## valice

For those interested in getting the 100mm, here's another one:

http://forums.clubsnap.com/showthrea...ighlight=100mm

----------


## benetay

Cheers for the new collection. You will not regret in getting the 100mm macro. I guess the lens & the people here gave you the final decision!

Welcome.  :Grin: 

Billy thanks huh :Knockout:

----------


## trident

Vincent,
This is the guy I reserve the 100mm. There is one more guy selling.

Benetay, yes the actual feel of the lens and the users here help to make up my mind. And luckily managed to find a used one, which can save some cost for me.

----------


## hwchoy

try to get the hood if it does not come with one. it helps to prevent things from touching your lens during field trip.

----------


## trident

Choy,
Thanks, will check with the seller.

----------


## StanChung

Congrats Richard! For small discus very good. Not good for competition events though. Have to stand very far away because the fishes are soooo big.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Stan,
agreed. can use 50mm to shoot adult discus.
but would be good for small fries and .....apistos!
I am really looking forward to the ST-E2 and the 100mm
to start shooting the smaller fishes

----------


## StanChung

Agree! Fries are definitely better with the 100mm and adults 50-60mm.
Pity my 35-70 zoom closest focussing is not very near!

----------


## Shadow

can you put those 500D thinggy? Nikon equivalent maybe

----------


## luenny

Congrats Richard,
We can go shoot more often now that you're getting your new lens.  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> can you put those 500D thinggy? Nikon equivalent maybe


That is a filter, just like Hoya, B+W etc, it can be use regardless of brand as long as the threading is the same.

http://shashinki.com/shop/canon-500d...nts-p-621.html

PS: I am not marketing for the company, just a site to get the price, see the picture, get some info and compare with local price. I had not purchase anything with them at all.

----------


## Shadow

it said "The 500D is geared for lenses with a focal length anywhere from 70 to 300mm"

What happen if it is attached to lenses with focal length lower than 70?  :Huh?:  just wondering

----------


## Goondoo

> it said "The 500D is geared for lenses with a focal length anywhere from 70 to 300mm"
> 
> What happen if it is attached to lenses with focal length lower than 70?  just wondering


Probably you will hit the insect  :Laughing:  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## illumnae

can't wait for you to get your new lens richard!  :Wink:

----------


## Simon

250D for 50-135mm and 500D for 75-300mm, equivalent in optical quality is the Nikon 3T to 6T, if I remember correctly, the 250D is has a 1.5 diopter factor, the 500D is 3.0 diopter

----------


## Shadow

will this add on lens/filter digrade the lens sharpness? Off course the add say no but in real life?

----------


## Simon

no, it will not degrade quality, unless your lens is already bad in the first place  :Smile: . However, I wouldn't say the same about the other brands like Hoya. The close up filter from canon and nikon are of superior quality compared to the cheaper glass, price differences can be alot as well

----------


## benny

I believe the Canon/Nikon ones are not single element close up filters. Should be a 2 element construction. Hence the premium on the prices.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> I believe the Canon/Nikon ones are not single element close up filters. Should be a 2 element construction. Hence the premium on the prices.
> 
> Cheers,


yes they are. the hoyas are basically magnifying glass.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
yah, anytime free can go shoot  :Smile: 
for me Toa Payoh Town Park (TPTP) is very near......

----------


## trident

The 100MM I viewed today is non-USM. No internal motor and the lens will extend out like the Tamron 90mm. Well it's back to square one.

----------


## hwchoy

aiyo that is the old version! how much was the asking price?

what do you mean by no internal motor? all EF lenses with AF have internal motors. EF mount does not have a body-driven motor mechanism.

----------


## luenny

According to the thread in CS, the asking price is 600.

Richard,
Get the Tamron 90mm or the 180mm Sigma. Or ask if anybody here wants to sell theirs. Quick quick, want to go shoot already.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Choy,
No USM, lens will extend out like the Tamron 90mm. priced at 600. same as a new Tamron 90.

Luenny, Guess it's back to Tamron 90mm for me. No worries lah I still got benetay's 100mm with me. 180mm will be a little difficult to shoot small fish. Or is it? Simon? choy?

----------


## benetay

http://forums.clubsnap.com/showthrea...ht=100mm+macro
For your consideration.

Have deal with him before. 

Cheers!

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy,
> No USM, lens will extend out like the Tamron 90mm. priced at 600. same as a new Tamron 90.


yes, no USM, but it has the old micro motor. it is not silent, slower, and does not have full-time manual. way over priced at $600.

----------


## celticfish

> http://forums.clubsnap.com/showthrea...ht=100mm+macro
> For your consideration.
> 
> Have deal with him before. 
> 
> Cheers!


yup, this is a regular seller and i dealth with him too.  :Well done: 
in fact i bought my 100mm macro from him!
back then it was going for $800 or $820.

----------


## trident

benetay,
thanks for the link.

----------


## benetay

No worries. Good things must share  :Grin:

----------


## valice

That price can buy...

----------


## hwchoy

this chap can buy in peace.

----------


## Shadow

you mean this guy take care its equipment well?

----------


## benetay

I think many of us had got dealing with him before. He is pretty trust worthy. Went up with him & his group of friends to shoot before. 

I would rather buy something from a reputable person. 

Good things must share, excess poison must spread.  :Grin: 

BBB

----------


## luenny

Richard,
Quick buy buy buy. $680 with USM, go for it.  :Grin: 

Hahaha .... spreading poison.

----------


## budak

Took this spider with the 100 mm macro this week. It's one of those small daddy-long-leg spiders (body just 3-4 mm) that spin messy webs in dusty corners of the flat. To the naked eye the body looks like a dark speck but it appears there's some nice blotchy pattern when enlarged. Photo isn't tack sharp as I was handholding.

----------


## trident

yah lah you guys very good at spreading poison  :Smile: 
I pm him liao. That thread was started 2 weeks ago, hope it's still available!

----------


## luenny

Should be available. Last update was yesterday.

----------


## StanChung

Hurry Richard-we can't wait for you to upgrade. kekeke.

----------


## Goondoo

> yah lah you guys very good at spreading poison 
> I pm him liao. That thread was started 2 weeks ago, hope it's still available!


I can call him and check for you if you want...  :Grin: 

Edit: its still available but he is in Hong Kong now, can meet you on Monday. :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## trident

Billy,
Thanks. Prefer to deal next week...........when it's payday.  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy,
> Thanks. Prefer to deal next week...........when it's payday.


Monday not next week meh...  :Laughing:

----------


## trident

payday wednesday mah  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> payday wednesday mah


Then I guess he will get back to you. Just mention you are a friend of Billy.

----------


## trident

Billy,
Thanks for your help, will wait for him to contact me. :Well done:

----------


## mervin

Steady lah Rich. !!!!

----------


## trident

mervin,
hahaha need a lens to shoot my fish mah,
also good for shooting insects, but I think the 180mm is better for insects  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Just collected my lenses, 100mm and 55-250mm and the ST-E2 as well.
time for some serious shooting!

----------


## benny

Wah!!! You are totally geared up man!!

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

Congrats! Welcome to the beginning of your bigger problems!  :Laughing: 

Show us some fish pictures please.

----------


## illumnae

wow Richard, you're all geared up now!  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Wow Richard,
You get 3 new toys in a day. You lucky guy. Hmm ... now I'm poison to get something for myself too. Should I get the R1 kit or the Sigma 180mm closeup lens or the Nikon 200mm macro?  :Grin:

----------


## trident

hahaha sufficient gear to some some shooting.
met USM last night, nice guy, loads of info  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

though dealt one for my 100 mm macro he is very good seller.
and you can tell he keeps his stuff well.

next up, two flash units!  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

Serious shooting? so that means before only play play lah. We should be afraid, very afraid. kekeke.

Good for you Richard, every photographer need the gear but more importantly the mentality to push himself to do better.

----------


## Goondoo

> Wow Richard,
> You get 3 new toys in a day. You lucky guy. Hmm ... now I'm poison to get something for myself too. Should I get the R1 kit or the Sigma 180mm closeup lens or the Nikon 200mm macro?


Sigma 180mm had not got very good reviews. So far the most common in SG is Tamron 180mm, which explains its never in stock. I am one of the weird ones that get a odd 150mm f2.8 ^^; as I find 180mm too long and heavy for me.

----------


## trident

Stan,
hahaha don't be afraid lah, I (serious) newbie you know........
Still need you to teach me to shoot properly.

Billy,you got good taste, where got weird.  :Smile: 

Luenny, get the Tammy 180mm sweet lens..........

----------


## Wackytpt

> Just collected my lenses, 100mm and 55-250mm and the ST-E2 as well.
> time for some serious shooting!


Richard,

How much you paid for them.  :Razz:

----------


## luenny

> Stan,
> Luenny, get the Tammy 180mm sweet lens..........


I am just kidding about buying new stuff, I don't have money to buy anymore-lar.

----------


## Goondoo

> I am just kidding about buying new stuff, I don't have money to buy anymore-lar.


Don't kid yourself further...
You need them  :Evil:

----------


## Simon

come join the tamron 180mm group  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Whats the price difference from a Canon 180 & tamron?

----------


## Simon

plus minus 1000

----------


## benetay

Need to keep my mind straight. Next up is 50mm.

----------


## trident

nic,
The canon 100mm (second hand) = $690.00
Canon filter = $35.00
Canon 55-250mm = $360
Hoya multi coat filter =$28.00
St-E2 = $275.00
20D plus kit lens =$750.00 (2nd hand)
Digi cabi = $105.00
extra 3rd party battery = $20.00
2nd hand grip = $90.00
2 GB CF card = $50.00
Total : $2403.00




> Richard,
> 
> How much you paid for them.

----------


## benetay

Just to add to the list.

your pictures & memories : Priceless! :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## luenny

Man you guys are so good at spreading poison. And it's spreading fast too. 

If I get a big bonus during CNY I might consider joining the Tamron 180mm group.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Luenny,
actually I was a victim myself. now I have become a carrier and am carrying on the tradition of spreading the poison  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## benetay

Joining the 180 group is really attractive. Hope i don't come in too soon.

Cheers!

----------


## Wackytpt

Richard,

Dammed.. this poison is worst then SARS... spreading sooo fast. Wonder who will be infected next  :Razz:  I want to take a vaccine  :Razz: 

Bene,

What is your current gear?

Hehe..

----------


## genes

you forget to add to the item list, a crumpler 7 million dollar home. $160.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Nic,
you are candidate for the next victim, once it infect your mind it will slowly consume your whole body and soul  :Grin: 
in my list I left out the flash unit, 550ex used $350
Don't forget the Battery charger and rechargeable batteries.
for bag, I got a Tamrac Adventure 9

----------


## Wackytpt

Richard,

Noooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Razz: 

If got good deals at Clubsnap. Please let me know  :Razz:

----------


## luenny

I have a list too. In fact, I have 2 lists. The list of things I want to buy and the list of things that I have bought. The first list shows how much more I need to spend to buy and the second shows how much I have already spend. Now I'm concentrating a lot on the second list. I find that it is quite effective in removing poison.  :Grin:

----------


## benetay

> Bene,
> 
> What is your current gear?
> 
> Hehe..


Using a normal macro lens with a flash on a body. Nothing to shout about.  :Smile:  Most of my equipments are second hand or 3rd hand.

----------


## StanChung

> Sigma 180mm had not got very good reviews. So far the most common in SG is Tamron 180mm, which explains its never in stock. I am one of the weird ones that get a odd 150mm f2.8 ^^; as I find 180mm too long and heavy for me.


Haha a silly comment from me-I agree it's too long. Normally is I have to be so far away from the subject, it's probably is too disgusting to go up close anyway. 

There's only so many nice dragonflies you can shoot IMO. [I know I'm going to kena for this comment:  :Roll Eyes: ] Muahaha!

----------


## hwchoy

shoot girls, even if they look the same, you can change their clothes  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

Aiyo, they will look like ham chin piah' [flat deep fried buns] The perspective compression of a 150 or 180mm is not good for chinese girls lah. 150mm and above would make guys look good though. Especially bodybuilders. [You like ah?  :Kiss: ]

Eg Siti Nurhaliza looks great in person, but when shot in stadium even she looks like she's overweight. Reason? Telephoto lenses.

IMHO 70mm to 105mm is just nice for portraits depending on the facial and body structure.

Shooting people is a different skill altogether...[going to kena again... I can feel it coming...]  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

oh I absolutely agree, that's why an 85/1.2L is in order

----------


## o2bubble

I was having a slight intention to buy a macro len for taking a photo of my tank and closeup on shrimps and fishes... but after reading the posts here... my intention KILLED  :Razz: 

Guess, I go hire a freelancer to take a photo for ADA contest 2008 is less stress on my mind, body and WALLET  :Razz:

----------


## luenny

See why I shoot bugs instead of people? If you make bugs look fat or thin, nobody would complain.  :Grin:

----------

